# Question about whiskers....



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Weird question, but I will explain below. 

Do dogs have their whiskers in the same spot throughout their life? Or will they get more whiskers in different places as they age? 

The context is that I found a hard pea-sized lump on my ACD/beagle's right cheek, just a few inches from his eye. It did not feel like the bumps from which his whiskers sprout. I took him to the vet and she said that she would have to sedate him to take a tissuesample, but she thinks it's just an ingrown whisker follicle. The thing is that I do not remember there being a whisker in that particular spot. So I was wondering: can adult dogs get whiskers in new spots? 

Titus is fine. He had some inflammation in his ears and I got some steroids, which have reduced the lump to almost nothing. The lump does not seem to be coming back. Titus is as frisky as ever, which these days is very, because he was a 13 month-old sister to chase him around the yard. And she does not stop.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No idea about your question, but I found this interesting article:









Five Fascinating Facts About Dog Whiskers


These five fascinating facts about dog whiskers will uncover how your dog perceives the world around him so that you can better understand how life must feel like from a dog's perspective. Dog whiskers are fascinating to discover as they unveil a hidden world full of mysteries to uncover.




dogdiscoveries.com


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Weird question, but I will explain below.
> 
> Do dogs have their whiskers in the same spot throughout their life? Or will they get more whiskers in different places as they age?
> 
> ...


Do you have an image of it's location? 

Dogs do have multiple whisker nodules around the face, these are totally normal. This page has an image that shows the locations of them: 








Why Do Dogs Have Whiskers? - Dog Whisker Functions


A commonly asked questions among animals lovers is why do dogs have whiskers? And what are they used for? Keep reading here and find out everything you need to know about dog whiskers, including...




www.animalwised.com


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

The yellow circle was the lump, cheekbone area. The arrow points to his cluster of whiskers, probably his zygomatic vibrissae as per the article you sent, @Bramble but I am not so sure. Titus may a set of whiskers on the side of his face. 

But I think you have helped answer my question. It was not a whisker follicle. Certainly, he did not pull away when I poked and prodded at it, so it was probably not on a cluster of nerves, the way whiskers are.

@Sunflowers
I did not know that about whiskers or about the blind spot.


----------

